# Removing surface rust



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

What do you all use for removing surface rust. Ive heard use 0000 steel wool with oil but am confused on if I should combine at the same time or polish then oil after polishing


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep 0000 steel wool with a bit of oil on it. Use a penetrating oil and scrub the heck out of it. Whip it off with a dry cloth then repeat process. When you're don't rub on a coal of oil over the entire metal and wipe off access. Just a lite film will do.

if you're doing it on a blued barrel watch how much you're scrubbing and you may have to reblue the surface if you do to much.

xdeano


----------



## Tom T (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't think you mentioned model of rifle. I sometimes hunt with Smith Corona 1903a3, 30-06, WW2. I would never remove any history by doing anything but general maintenance. I have 7 of them and only 2 got drilled for scopes (not by me). I recently gave my 7 year old grandson my Win. model 36 in 410, it has rust like yours but I could not bring myself to remove it.
Otherwise I would surely agree with xDeano's post. Tom


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

the gun i'm removing rust from is a 1976 ruger super blackhawk 44 mag bicentennial edition. Has quite a bit of honest holster wear but its a working gun and has been a joy to carry on my side durning hunting season


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

same as above 0000 steel wool, the oil I use in my shop for removing surface rust is Kano Kroil.


----------

